# What are the specs of vpsBoard server?



## trexos (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,


I read that vpsBoard runs on a 256MB VPS. Is that true? Who is the provider? Does it use Nginx, php-fpm ans MySQL?


I'm just a bit curious 


Thank you.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 4, 2013)

It runs across 2 VPS's, both KVM. One acts as offloaded MySQL and the other runs nginx


----------



## texteditor (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes, it's runs on a 256mb VPS. I believe the provider being used is called Shovehost


----------



## peterw (Sep 4, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Yes, it's runs on a 256mb VPS. I believe the provider being used is called Shovehost


You mean BuyVM.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 4, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Yes, it's runs on a 256mb VPS. I believe the provider being used is called Shovehost


That was fairly insulting.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 4, 2013)

texteditor said:


> Yes, it's runs on a 256mb VPS. I believe the provider being used is called Shovehost


top lel comedy gold


----------



## Amitz (Sep 4, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> That was fairly insulting.


Yeah, but I think Shovehost will get over it!


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's BuyVM, just ping the ip i think can see it's a BuyVM IP

or BGP check


----------



## MannDude (Sep 4, 2013)

Well, actually...

The website is ran off of (2) 256MB KVM VPSes. It could realistically be one, but there would be not enough resources left over for any comfort. So there is a WWW server for Lighttpd and PHP, and a MySQL server.

Other servers include a Ramnode VPS used for backups made every 2 hours. It archives them by date and time, a DigtialOcean VPS used for a Piwik install to collect analytics as Google Analytics was done away with, a third BuyVM VPS for the ad-server (w/DDoS protected IP), a NinjaHawk VPS for a billing/support desk (still working on it, but up), and a TortoiseLabs VPS used for an Observium install that monitors everything else.

But mainly it's the (2x) 256MB BuyVM KVM VPSes.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 4, 2013)

That was quite random.


----------



## trexos (Sep 4, 2013)

Interesting. So thanks for your informations


----------



## drmike (Sep 4, 2013)

So that's 6 VPS instances to run the site.

No Google Analtics spying.

Monitoring done in-house.

Advertising scripts done in house.

Billing software running also in house.

Backups to remote VPS.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 4, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So that's 6 VPS instances to run the site.
> 
> 
> No Google Analtics spying.
> ...


That is correct. It does seem like a lot of VPSes and I guess I could/should just go with a dedicated server, but I like keeping things in different baskets and ordering services from providers who frequent here. Chose BuyVM for the DDoS protection. It works great, would pay more for that. It's definitely needed. Chose RamNode because they always perform well in the LET top providers poll. Had never been a customer of them before, but figured I'd give them a chance. Chose Tortoise Labs because the owner is active here and helpful, also they've got a sexy custom control panel. Chose Digital Ocean, because well, it was all the hype. So far so good. Chose NinjaHawk as Nahian is a good friend and my test/trial VPS I had with them ages ago was solid, but never used. So I figured I'd give them a go when I needed a new VPS.


----------



## DalComp (Sep 4, 2013)

2x 256MB for 3000 avg. daily visitors, 25000 avg. daily pageviews?

Crap, I really need to learn optimizations better.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 4, 2013)

DalComp said:


> 2x 256MB for 3000 avg. daily visitors, 25000 avg. daily pageviews?
> 
> Crap, I really need to learn optimizations better.


The forum isn't at it's peak activeness right now, but just for reference,

*WWW server:*


free -m
total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 248 240 8 0 11 130
-/+ buffers/cache: 98 149
Swap: 484 0 484


*MySQL server:*


free -m
total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 248 240 8 0 13 147
-/+ buffers/cache: 79 169
Swap: 484 15 469

Need to adjust swappiness on the MySQL server, I see I've not done that. But between both servers, as of two minutes ago, they use a combined 177MB of RAM.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Sep 4, 2013)

nginx definitely handles the resources better.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 5, 2013)

Enterprisevpssolutions said:


> nginx definitely handles the resources better.


It's Lighttpd, actually. I actually didn't setup/configure the server, Fran did so props to him. In the middle of the madness that was the LET hack, vpsB was hosted on a personal cPanel VPS I was running with RocketVPS and getting flooded. That started acting crazy pretty fast so I ordered a VPS w/DDoS filtered IP from BuyVM and in my distress Fran got it all setup. I've toyed with the idea of switching to Nginx, as personally, that is what _I_ am more familiar with. But Lighttpd has been working great so far. Seems that the WWW server usually idles around 80-110MB of RAM usage nowadays.

Other servers in the mix like the ad-server is Nginx, I believe Piwik is running Nginx as well. Fun stuff.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Sep 5, 2013)

DalComp said:


> 2x 256MB for 3000 avg. daily visitors, 25000 avg. daily pageviews?
> 
> Crap, I really need to learn optimizations better.


Im hosting similar traffic wordpress site on a Ramnode 256MB OVZ. And it runs Apache with load averages of almost 0.00 Even I have 64MB memcached instance on that VPS. 

With Nginx you could handle 10000 visitors a day on a 256MB RAM so easily.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> With Nginx you could handle 10000 visitors a day on a 256MB RAM so easily.


You can handle many millions of visitors a day on such servers.  Depends though on the app/middleware layer and caching.

86400 seconds in a day.

1 million users divided evenly is 11-12 new user requests every second.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 5, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Well, actually...
> 
> The website is ran off of (2) 256MB KVM VPSes. It could realistically be one, but there would be not enough resources left over for any comfort. So there is a WWW server for Lighttpd and PHP, and a MySQL server.
> 
> ...


We are honored to have you as a client :")


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 5, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> You can handle many millions of visitors a day on such servers.  Depends though on the app/middleware layer and caching.
> 
> 86400 seconds in a day.
> 
> 1 million users divided evenly is 11-12 new user requests every second.


Exactly. It isn't how many visitors/day you can handle that really matter, it's the *peak user concurrency load* you can handle for a given server/ram spec'd size 

10,000 users spread out evenly over 24hrs = 0.12 users/second 

vs

10,000 concurrent users at same time

Doubt the latter scenario would survive on a 256MB Nginx server 

But nice to know what powers vpsboards


----------

